# Deal with a clouded sunset ...



## hollanfeng

With Nikon D700 + Nikon 16-35 VR

Took a walk with my wife at the park. Expected to see another great  sunset today but it was much clouded. I did my best.












Flickr: Hao Feng's Photostream
Hollan Feng


----------



## j-dogg

Very nice.....pictures like that are very difficult for any camera to take because of the sharp contrast. You can usually clean it up in post but it's just as hard.


----------



## Derrel

Stylish!!!! I really like the top photo, with the woman included--that's nice. The bottom scene is lovely as well.


----------



## MohaimenK

WOW! Being a newbie, gotta ask, anything at all edited in the photos? They're just beautiful!


----------



## Photog

A bit overly processed for my liking. Maybe tone down the contrast/saturation a tad?


----------



## dimwit

I'm guessing you did a blue luminance shift on the first one...?  It looks awesome!  Rather surreal.  Great composition, too.

The clouds in the second one look very ominous.  Neat capture.


----------

